# Mark Cuban vs. Daryl Morey



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> For months, Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban has unleashed a barrage of slights and snipes onto the Houston Rockets, framing the regime of general manager Daryl Morey in the most unflattering of ways. It has been an undermining, calculated campaign. Just understand this, though: No longer does it go unanswered.
> 
> In this fierce feud born of bitter competition – from Cuban deriding Dwight Howard's decision to choose Houston, to hiring Rockets executive Gersson Rosas as GM only to have him resign and return to Houston months later, to stealing free agent Chandler Parsons with a maximum contract – Cuban has fully engaged Houston and escalated a rivalry into a burgeoning blood war.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/rockets-gm-daryl-morey-fires-back-at-mavericks-owner-mark-cuban-082844311.html

* shots fired * :twoguns:


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

There's a lot of owners around the league that aren't fans of the way Morey does business, but Cuban has been the most vocal. Cuban took some pot shots at Morey for the way they handled the Melo recruitment. Cuban said he would never put a recruit in an active team member's jersey on display outside the home arena, the way Morey put Carmelo in Lin's jersey outside the Toyota Center. So that, among other things feeds this beef.

opcorn:


----------

